# weird period



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this.
Just had one natural cycle after failed ICSI(nothing suitable to transfer) My period for the first natural cycle started off as 3 days of very light brown spotting, then light normal period, a heavier day of red then 4 days of dark brown/black spotting. I have never had a 2 day period before. Is this normal after a failed cycle? 
After my first failed IVF, the first natural cycle period was late but normal.
Confused Alice x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Alice

Sorry about your failed cycle and your odd period. I've also had a recent failed ICSI cycle (our first) so know how upsetting it is. You're not alone. In terms of periods after cycles, all I can really say is that everyone is different and I've read a lot of posts by women who have experienced really different and odd things - longer / shorter cycles and different types of bleeding from what they're used to. I think don't worry too much and I've read that your body should typically naturally adjust within three natural cycles after a failed cycle. That's why some clinics specify that you should wait for that amount of time before trying again from scratch.

Hope that helps to reassure you. All the best for whatever is next for you x


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you, I think I just needed some reassurance that I was not completely abnormal.


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

I had loads of dark / brown following mine and it was particularly heavy.  Always thought it was just the old lining. The next ones were back to normal - but came a bit earlier than anticipated. Xx


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

thanks for your reply x


----------

